# how to trap *****



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

ive got a **** problems in my woods....does anyone know the best way to trap them?? also does anyone know a good **** bait? i dont want a deer to come into my trap


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you can find smaller areas the **** go and deer don't you can use snares. Pretty cheap and effective. they have stoppers so they cannot get stuck on a deer's legs


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

jignwalleye said:


> ive got a **** problems in my woods....does anyone know the best way to trap them?? also does anyone know a good **** bait? i dont want a deer to come into my trap



Buy yourself one of the larger live traps and put a can of open can of tuna fish in it.

Hasn't failed me yet when i have had problems.

Ron


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Peanut butter and marshmallow Has always been my top producer. 

If you just want **** removal, I would suggest inviting an experienced trapper in to do it for you. Much easier to sign a slip than setting and checking traps (unless you are interested in learning like I was) their catch rates will be much higher and more effective at reducing numbers.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a large live trap right beside my tube feeder for the deer, that the ***** seem to empty over night.....just put some corn at the end of the trap....I am going to build a bigger one to try and catch several at once....I have a **** problem and need to try and thin them out myself, too....peanut butter and sunflower seeds work great...just about anything, I think would work as they are scavengers for food
good luck with your attempt to trap them


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

hey thanks guys, ya ive heard that tuna is a great bait but know that just about anything would work, where do i get these large bait traps at? does anyone have a pic of one that i can see so i know what i should be looking at....thanks again for the advice and the information


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lowe's , Home Depot....they are the **** traps around 40.00+
I will be building one like the second picture....hopefully catch more than one at a time.....looks like they have went up around 60.00
.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jack mackeral works extremely well & is as cheap as dirt. The biggest problem with fish is catching opossum, skunks, & cats. The marshmallows & peanut butter tend to not trash as much. The large box traps are expensive & cumbersome to move around and the **** can be a little tough to deal with. Make sure you don't just go turn them loose somewhere & transfer the problem.
Snares are very cheap & effective, but one time use. I use snares, box traps, leg holds, & dog proof traps & they all have their pros & cons.


----------

